# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực

## viponline

*lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*


ánh sáng lúc mấy giờ là thích hợp nhất? theo kinh nghiệm chụp ảnh cá nhân, ngoại trừ ánh sáng ngoài trời thì bạn có thể dùng lolliflash để tạo ánh sáng từ phía trước, bên hông và từ bên dưới để tạo nên những kết quả khác nhau.


*ánh sáng từ phía trước*


ánh sáng từ phía trước rất hợp trong trường hợp này, đá bào sẽ ánh lên sắc bảy màu thêm vào đó là màu sắc từ si rô trái cây, tăng thêm sự sống động rất hợp để chụp ảnh.





*ánh sáng từ cạnh bên và phía sau*


khi bạn ngồi ở ngoài trời thì không phải vấn đề, nhưng nếu bạn ở trong phòng để tìm môi trường có ánh sáng ngược không phải là dễ. vì thế bạn có thể sử dụng loliiflash để giả lập môi trường ánh sáng ngược.





*ánh sáng từ phía dưới*




ánh sáng từ phía dưới cho cảm giác tương tự, nhưng bởi vì đá trong suốt nên chúng ta sẽ có hiệu ứng khác biệt ở phần dưới(chú ý là vật đựng cũng phải trong suốt).


 



chúng ta cũng có thể sử dụng lolliflash để tạo nên hiệu ứng ma quái như trong bài thử nghiệm dưới đây với những con búp bê đáng yêu.




chọn búp bê: để có một bức ảnh ma quái, ta phải chọn búp bê có đường nét nổi đặc biệt là các điểm như mũi, lông mày để khi tạo ánh sáng hắt ngược, sẽ tạo bóng trên mặt búp bê tốt hơn.


hãy điểm qua dàn “diễn viên” búp bê cho buổi chụp hình ma quái:



chúng tôi chọn woody(câu chuyện đồ chơi), nữ hoàng elizabeth ii và một mô hình đầu người xấu xí:





*studio:* phông nền trắng là thứ rất được ưa chuộng khi chụp những tấm hình ma quái, dĩ nhiên bóng tối lại càng tốt hơn! nhưng để thấy được sự ưu việt của lolliflash sau khi thêm sáng, nên chúng tôi sẽ không sử dụng nền trắng, vì thế tôi sử dụng gầm bàn, búp bê sẽ để trên một cái cặp màu đen:





*bắt đầu chụp:* để con búp bê lên chiếc lolliflash:





và với woody, bởi vì bản thân woody đã ma quái sẵn nên hiệu ứng cho ra rất tốt.



nhưng như tôi đã nói từ đầu, khi nào xung quanh còn là màn trắng thì hiệu ứng sẽ không tốt lắm nên tôi đặt búp bê lên lolliflash trực tiếp với ánh sáng.





với cách chụp làm out nét hình thậm chí còn mang lại cảm giác hoàn toàn khác





*vài điều cần chú ý khi chụp:*


*đầu tiên, tắt hdr*
hdr sẽ tự động bật khi phát hiện đối tượng bị phơi sáng khi chụp gần búp bê. chúng ta không muốn loại tự động này nên hãy nhớ tắt hdr trước khi bấm chụp.





*thứ hai-cách sử dụng ánh sáng:* mặc định máy sẽ lấy nét sao cho hình ảnh sáng rõ





hãy chạm vào điểm sáng nhất bạn sẽ thấy bóng đột ngột biến mất!




*bạn thấy những bức ảnh trên đã đủ rùng rợn chưa? thực sự là khi quay film thì còn rùng rợn hơn nữa đấy...*

----------


## hungcong88

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*

bé này là phụ kiện (đồ chơi) phục vụ cho các bạn chụp hình (đặc biệt là camera trước), có đến 3 nấc ánh sáng (2 đèn led màu) để điều chỉnh hạn chế chói sáng, thích hợp cho chụp tối [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dung@123

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*

đèn led 2 màu tone gì vậy bác???

----------


## thoinay

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*




> đèn led 2 màu tone gì vậy bác???


2 tone là màu cam và màu vàng đó bạn, rất là sáng

----------


## sang8382

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*

mà sao lolliflash lại sử dụng 2 đèn led nhỉ

----------


## baoquyen3005

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*




> mà sao lolliflash lại sử dụng 2 đèn led nhỉ


theo mình biết thì khi trộn 2 màu đèn led lại với nhau sẽ tạo ra ánh sáng chân thật nhất

----------


## buicuong139

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*

cái này nó hoạt động ra sao nhỉ

----------


## lamerjapan

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*




> cái này nó hoạt động ra sao nhỉ


nó hoạt động độc lập, bên hông có 1 nút nguồn, bạn nhấn vào đó là đèn sáng, nhấn 2 lần nữa là tăng 2 cấp độ sáng, nhấn lần nữa là tắt đèn - only ft. isaac :a: bên trong thì có pin sạc

----------


## cake1990

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*

sạc bằng gì vậy bác? cáp điện thoại à?

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

*trả lời: lolliflash – trợ thủ ánh sáng đắc lực*




> sạc bằng gì vậy bác? cáp điện thoại à?


sạc bằng dây cáp micro usb đó bạn

----------

